# Sign the Petition for a California "Share the Road" License Plate



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Sign the petition communicating with our state politicians and Department of Motor Vehicles to create a "Share the Road" license plate frame in California, such as the one that has been proposed in the state of Colorado. Shown at: http://www.bicyclecolorado.org/

Sign the petition here, only takes a few seconds, do it now!

*>>>* http://www.petitiononline.com/str1234/petition.html *<<<*


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*thanks for the heads up!*

i was signature #2272. RBR members post your signature number in this thread after you sign it so we can see how many signatures it has 

Rash


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

Signature #2205


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

#2306 *puff*


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

im 2032


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

*2381 here*

2381 great if it happens good job


----------



## n8thegreat (Jun 21, 2006)

2399
this would be aa very cool liscense plate. for a very good reason.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

*#2439*

mtbr.com x-post here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2633381

*funny flame bait - one mtb'r says ...


melt said:


> not signing and will never put that lisence frame or anything advocating sharing the road with cyclists on my car UNTIL cyclists pay some sort of yearly registration to use the road just like every other VEHICLE does.


Amazing how Colorado can be so progressive when it comes to cycling .. well at least Boulder, CO.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Done ..


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Me, too. Is this on the Southern California forum as well?


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*Sorry I was late.*

#2496


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Signed a while ago - 467, glad to see the numbers getting higher!


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

#2583


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

#2730


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

#2156


----------



## kenwood1 (Jan 14, 2007)

# 3447


----------



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

# 3768


----------



## tapeng (May 25, 2004)

4320 here


----------

